# winter riding?



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

So I'm coming from the IL/WI area with a couple friends right after Christmas.

ethan (estone2) and I need a place to stay and ride. We're looking to get AWAY from the snow and into some good riding!

We will leave the day after xmas and return around the 30th. Any places you guys would recommend? We want to choose somewhere between Austin, TX and somewhere east of that.

Thanks!
James


----------



## aslanspaws (Aug 29, 2006)

Not sure exactly what you're looking for, but in the winter in Athens, GA they have the Winter Bike League at 10am on Saturdays. These are 3-5 hour rides at a very high pace through mostly rolling countryside. Jitter Joe's riders, Healthnet riders, AEG-Toshiba and old pros show up to throw down on these rides. Pretty cool stuff. winterbikeleague.com if you're interested. Unfortunantly I don't know about where to stay. Maybe you can shoot an e-mail to someone on the UGA cycling team. uga.edu/cycling will get you some information.


----------

